# [Sistema] Reinstalar  /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.7 (solucionado)

## 2uncas

Hola,

He borrado por error la librería /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.7

Ahora no se como volver a instalarla, ¿ hay alguna manera de buscar que paquete tiene una librería y así reinstalarla ?

Gracias.Last edited by 2uncas on Wed Feb 17, 2010 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 2uncas

Parece ser que es una librería del paquete jpeg, he reinstalado la versión jpeg-7 y ya vuelvo a tener esa versión de libjpeg.so.7. Ahora me falta ajustar algunas cosas para tener el sistema "bien", ya que me dice que tengo la siguiente librería rota después de hacer un revdep-rebuild

The broken files are:

 *   /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

Veamos, para amd64 o para 64bits, media-libs/jpeg ya ha pasado a la versión 8, si tienes la versión 8 no borra /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.7

Lo único que tienes que hacer es lo que dicen en el ewarn:

```
revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.7
```

Tras lo cual podrás borrar tranquilamente /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.7

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo único que tienes que hacer es lo que dicen en el ewarn:
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

Es lo que hice y me dio problemas, lo voy a repetir y asegurarme bien

Gracias.

----------

